# Off Axis Tweeters?



## jkill1029 (Nov 28, 2010)

Call me ignorant, but can somebody please explain the definition of off axis tweeter mounting? What are the different mounting options? and what is the technical explanation for the benefits etc?

Thanks,

-J-


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

on axis = pointing at you, off-axis is not.


----------



## jkill1029 (Nov 28, 2010)

So does that mean as long as they are not pointed directly at the listener they are Off-Axis? Some have said the tweeters facing each other is off axis. But let's say they are both facing the windshield up from the dash?

So what are the benefits of off axis? and what should I be looking for to decide how to mount my tweeters?

I am making some adjustments to my truck, and don't really feel like cutting/mounting multiple times... Any advice would be appreciated.

-J-


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

double sided tape, until you find the best spot. some tweeters are too harsh on axis, some sound better slightly off axis. test test test


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^this...and then test some more.
Even just slight adjustments can make a huge difference in sound.Along with different types of music as well.Try something for a few days,wks,whatever...reposition,then repeat until you are happy.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkill1029 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me if bouncing off glass is "Off-Axis"?


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

jkill1029 said:


> Can someone tell me if bouncing off glass is "Off-Axis"?


Well if its not pointing at you its off axis. You can put glass in front of your face and have the tweeter on axis. 

But seriously, firing the tweeters at the windscreen is off axis.


----------



## mrplix (Sep 29, 2009)

You can put the tweeter so, that the reflection is on-axis. That would have the same effect as the tweeter would be on axis (kind of - if sound from tweeter to glass would radiate like a laser beam with no sound to sides). 
You can assume that reflection is just like another speaker (in a "round hourse in vacuum" situation at least) - i think that Patrick and some others have mentioned it hundreds of times.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

While we're at it - is this on or off axis? Basically one is poined directly at the listener while other is not.

_Point at the opposite seats headrest. So drivers side tweet is aimed at passenger side headrest._


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

On Axis is pointing right at you then you could have 30 Degrees off Axis slightly lees in your face 60 and 90 Degrees (firing each Tweeter at each other). I don't care where or at what angle Glass is going to come into play in a car. 90 Degrees off Axis you are most likely going to have a drop off in the upper Frequencies (12kHz and up) especially in a Dome Tweeter.


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

ive heard that on axis sounds better than off axis, true?

i currently have my tweeters off axis but mainly because tjey are on their stock location the dash . they sound good but will it sound better on axis?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

It will sound different, that's about all we can tell you. Firing off the windshield in the dash usually gives a pretty bright sound, move them to on axis and see what you think.


----------

